# Hi there and some help.



## greyhounddad (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi there,

First post here after finding a link on another forum.

Looking for a bit of advice really.

I know there is better coffee out there then starbucks, but when Im there I tend to like the pike place stuff with milk and sugar, or once a while a latte with a shot of syrup in.

At home I use a french press with pre ground beans from the supermarket. i have just found out that I have been doing this wrong. Not enough coffee and not enough brewing time.

I have been doing a bit of research and thought I had decided on a chemex with a hand grinder hario slim ( or similar) and some beans. I think I can get this set up for about £70, then maybe an aero press later on.

However having seen the baby gaggia's for sale on here ~£75-£100 I may be tempted.

My questions are if i did get a gaggia then im guessing a £25-£35 grinder would not work and id need to spend £150+ on a grinder?

Also going with what I like above would a gaggia produce the best coffee for me or would a chemex / aeropress be the better way?

Thanks

Looking forward to better coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Gaggia produces espresso - different drink to that produced by Chemex/Aeropress - commonly referred to as pour over and press coffee. £100 will see you get a Gaggia Classic - think this is better than a Baby which doesn't have the three way solenoid?? Presence of a solenoid in a machine is your pucks after extraction are dryer. You are right about the grinder - need to invest as much as you can to get the best you can - better grinder - better grinds - better coffee.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...and you also need to buy better beans!

For me, Rave offer the best selection for the best prices.


----------



## greyhounddad (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks,

So for an express set up what would i be looking at price wise for a total set up?

Or is it best for me to avoid the espresso machine and go the pour over route?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pour over is cheapest route but no substitute for espresso if that's what you're looking for.

Budget for espresso machine and grinder - looking at £300 second hand. Major cost is the grinder - £200 - more important than the machine. Forum for sales' thread is a great place to source well cared for kit.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah espresso is way more expensive, say £200 for a second hand grinder or £265 for a brand new Eureka Mignon, £150 for the Gaggia Classic (new, Amazon warehouse deal), you then need a metal tamper (£20) and a unpressurised basket for the classic (£5+). Then decent beans! it all adds up unfortunately, and if you skimp on the equipment you produce poor espresso which you will find frustrating - many people have been there.

Brewed is a great way to go, a Chemex and a Hario Skerton or Porlex can be had for around £70-80 (don't forget the filter papers!) and will produce a fantastic cup of coffee.

Check out HasBean and Smokey Barn to get some freshly roasted coffee beans, which will make all the difference.

Here is HasBean's Chemex brew guide, which is well worth a read

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/6552811-chemex-brew-guide


----------



## greyhounddad (Apr 24, 2014)

cheers @aaronb

Think the brewed way is the way I will be going. And chemex over AeroPress?

Where would you suggest the best place to get the kit from?

What beans would you reccomend?

Cheers


----------

